# F-35 models?



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

I am looking for a F-35 jet model to build. I am looking for something decent size. When I say decent size Im thinking at least 8-10 inches long. But I would probably be happiest with something about 12-14 inches. 
Is there something out there that meets those size requirements? I have found a few different models but they all seem to range in price from 12 dollars (must be a snap together kind) to 72 dollars. 
Also is there a brand or manufacturer that I should look for? Or one that I should avoid at all costs? I do not want a simple snap together model. I want something with a good amount of detail and size, with a decent amount of difficulty...
Any help would be appreciated...
Matt


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fujimi's 1/72 F-35B seems to be the best and most up-to-date at the moment.
Panda did a 1/48 kit that's not TOO bad. That'd be the size you want, but I don't know if it's still available.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The rather crappy Panda kit was also sold by Revell, at least in one version. Panda (a now defunct Dragon spin off) used to offer two kits. A US STOL/VTOL version and the simplified NATO version. Revell reboxed the NATO kit.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Checksum, I recently bought a 1/48 F-35 from my local hobby shop. It was sold under the name Smithsonian(as in the national museum ). It was made by wow toyz.com. It has the size you asked 14 inches,but not the detail. However with some aftermarket parts(ie squadron parts) I'm sure you could have as much detail as you need. Trekman


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Italeri also has a 1/72 F-35B kit.

Here's my build of the Panda kit with some Harrier decals:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f35panda.html


----------



## checksum (Mar 31, 2012)

So there really isnt a great F-35 kit out there then? That is unfortunately what I was seeing too. I just love the overall look of this fighter.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The problem with a lot of jets is that companies (like Panda etc.) rush out and make a kit of the first prototype, or even mock up. Thats why we have kits of the F-23 also. It costs a lot to make a kit, and development of a prototype can take 10 years. Once they get a real production plane, its not often cost effective for a company to go back and make an all new kit of something they did in the past. For a decade most of the F-16 kits were based on the old YF-16. Most of the F-22 kits on the market are based on the old prototypes and mock ups too.


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

The F-35 is not a plane for real men. It's a girly plane that runs on Ultra Slimfast with a Blackberry where it's trigger should be... That's what Schwarzenegger told me anyway.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Okay there is supposedly a new F-35 kit out or coming out from Kittyhawk, a new outfit. Kittyhawk's first release, the F-94C, is quite nice and reasonably priced.


----------

